# Nassahegan RAW - 5/20/09 aka Oh Crap



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

Let me start off by saying that Greg, you missed a good ride.  Scott's group is a good one, everyone has fun.  Even with a couple of mechanicals.  Good pace, not too slow, not too fast.

I'm too tired to go into much detail, but I'll hit the key points.

- I have no idea how long we rode for, but I think someone sad it was 6.5 miles.

- We rode most of the standard stuff at Stone, though there were a few variations and some stuff was ridden in reverse.  A nice change of pace.

- Saw some really cool brand new stuff on the other side of Stone, we didn't have time to ride all of it, but it's pretty sick from what I saw.

- Several cut up legs and arms from various tumbles, including some nice cuts on my leg from:

- My first OTB of the year, yeah!

- One broken deraileur hanger on the hobo cave trail.

- One broken frame... That's the Oh Crap part of the report.  Luckily it was at the end of the ride.

Pics (click for bigger):
















Guess I'm gonna have to get the HT back on the trails for now....


----------



## rueler (May 20, 2009)

Glad you liked the ride Brian! Greg, Tim and the AZ nassaholics, you were missed. Bummer about your bike. Like I said, take it down the Edge and have them call Specialized for you. It's a strong possibility that they can do something for you. You missed a newish roller that was cracked on the Jail Trail...That dude Brett dropped the thing onto the flat landing...i decided rolling was a smarter option...the roller was never an option until the big ass log was chopped out of the way...it corrupted the line. Anyhow, i'll keep you posted on next Wed. ride.


----------



## WoodCore (May 20, 2009)

Definitely another great ride with the Wednesday night group from the Stone Road side of Nassahegan. Once again Scott (aka Rueler) was our leader and did a great job guiding the group around. I think we had around eleven people in the group of varying abilities but the ride seemed to flow nicely with the exception of a few pauses to address broken bikes. 

We started at a little after 6 and finished around 8 and managed 6+/- miles of (to me) somewhat technical riding culminating with a ride on the newest of the newest trails at Nass. Being somewhat new to the sport this new trail was way over my riding abilities but none the less it was interesting to observe (as I walked my bike) the trail construction techniques employed and the choice of lines made by the builder. 

Anyway, here's the GPS track of the ride minus the "new" stuff that at this time will remain securely stored until it's complete. 

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=547

Brian, my condolences on the bike! WTF!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2009)

Wow dude, hope you can get the bike fixed up quick!

There's another reason I don't go real big...I don't want biking to become a costly past time..initial investment and maintenance costs are ok, but I'd be cutting into the ski budget if I had to replace lots of gear during the season.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> There's another reason I don't go real big...



I don't go big either.  The bike is like 8 years old though.


----------



## WoodCore (May 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't go big either.  The bike is like 8 years old though.



Like the new avitar!!


----------



## o3jeff (May 21, 2009)

Gonna try to make one of these Wednesday rides soon. Sucks that the frame broke, did it just break under normal riding,  were you doing a rocky down hill, or did you do it on the caveman jump?


----------



## jarrodski (May 21, 2009)

dude...  don;t take this the wrong way... but isn't that fame a little dainty for you?  holy crap. 

use this as the opportunity to get whatever frame has been in the day dreams.   when i snapped my hard tail i bugged and just burnt the "oh shit" saftey fund that was supposed to be for bills and got my stinky deelux.  totally worth it.  highly reccommend my kona... bang for the buck, its pretty damn good.  

however,  how cool is it that you snap frames?  this can be your "that fish was this big" story.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

The new beefy wheels caused the frame to become the point of failure apparently. Bummer, Brian, especially after you just got it all fixed up. It was only a matter of time. A 250 lb. guy can only expect so much out of that thing. The hard tail is going to go through a rebirth once you transfer everything over...


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Gonna try to make one of these Wednesday rides soon. Sucks that the frame broke, did it just break under normal riding,  were you doing a rocky down hill, or did you do it on the caveman jump?



It broke on my third time hitting the hobo cave jump.







Seriously, I don't know when it popped.  I didn't notice it until I tried to start pedaling up a slight hill from a stop and the thing just started buckling.  

I actually noticed what I though might be a stress crack a while back, but convinced myself that it was just a crack in the paint (actually I knew it wasn't, but I was hoping that it would hold until I could get a new frame).


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> dude...  don;t take this the wrong way... but isn't that fame a little dainty for you?  holy crap.
> 
> use this as the opportunity to get whatever frame has been in the day dreams.   when i snapped my hard tail i bugged and just burnt the "oh shit" saftey fund that was supposed to be for bills and got my stinky deelux.  totally worth it.  highly reccommend my kona... bang for the buck, its pretty damn good.
> 
> however,  how cool is it that you snap frames?  this can be your "that fish was this big" story.



Yes, the frame is a little on the dainty side for my size and riding.  In reality it's not actually even mine, my dad was letting me use it so I'd have something better than my HT.  I hope he's not too upset. :lol:

I think it's wicked cool that I broke the frame, that's why I'm not really all the upset about it. 

Unfortunately I have no 'oh shit' fund.  As much as I'd like to go out and buy some cool new frame it's just not gonna happen right now.



Greg said:


> The new beefy wheels caused the frame to become the point of failure apparently. Bummer, Brian, especially after you just got it all fixed up. It was only a matter of time. A 250 lb. guy can only expect so much out of that thing. The hard tail is going to go through a rebirth once you transfer everything over...



I think it would have failed no matter what wheels were on it.  It's not like I took any drops or anything that would have buckled my old wheels.

I'm not exactly looking forward to riding the HT again, but I'll make due with it.


----------



## o3jeff (May 21, 2009)

Will you be able to use all the new stuff you got on the HT? discs, fork, etc?


----------



## severine (May 21, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be able to use all the new stuff you got on the HT? discs, fork, etc?



God I hope so! That was a lot of money (for us) invested that could have been used to fix my truck instead!


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2009)

That really sucks! 

I hate to be a downer, but I think the best outcome you can hope for is that Spesh will offer you a discounted price on a brand new frame. If they do I would go for a Pitch. But I wouldn’t hold your breath that they will come through. I am not sure how long Spesh’s frame warranties are, but from what I have read in the Spesh world you did not suffer a frame brake. Apparently Spesh considers the entire rear triangle on their FS bikes ‘suspension linkage’, and not part of the frame and not covered under warranty. I would also have your dad take the bike into the shop as he is the original owner, very few bike makers honor warranty claims from anyone other than the original owner.


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2009)

I just found this online 

 happened to read the warranty info from http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/...ls/06_Demo.pdf (page 24). It says among other things:

LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY ON BICYCLE FRAMES AND FRAMESETS
The lifetime limited warranty is conditioned upon the bicycle being operated under normal conditions and use, and properly maintained. This limited warranty does not apply to paint/finish or components attached to the bicycle/frameset such as front forks, wheels, drive train, brakes, seatpost, handlebar and stem or any suspension related parts or components. Paint/finish, components attached to the bicycle/ frameset such as front forks, wheels, drive train, brakes, seatpost, handlebar and stem or any suspension related parts or components are covered under the limited one (1) year warranty.

*LIMITED ONE (1) YEAR WARRANTY ON SUSPENSION ATTACHMENTS & SUSPENSION RELATED EQUIPMENT*
Also subject to the following limitations, terms and conditions, Specialized warrants to the original owner of each new Specialized bicycle or frameset that the suspension attachment points, and suspension related equipment (including pivot points, bushings, shock units, front suspension forks, *stays*, plates, fasteners) when new are free of defective materials or workmanship. This warranty shall expire one (1) year from the date of the original purchase...


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for looking that up Tim.  I had already found that.  I'm going to bring it back to the shop and see what they say anyway.  Can't hurt.


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2009)

I would have your dad bring it in just to be safe


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I would have your dad bring it in just to be safe



They know me and my dad, and that the bike was purchased there.


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It broke on my third time hitting the hobo cave jump.
> .




did you hit that?  or are you being facetious.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> did you hit that?  or are you being facetious.



Knowing Brian's lack of affinity for air, he's being sarcastic.


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> did you hit that?  or are you being facetious.



No, I was just kidding.  I don't even hit stuff half that tall.  I'd like to see someone hit it one of these days.


----------

